# Planted Nano.. On the go..



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Omg, it's come such a long way... It's gorgeous! I can't give you any tips because I've never had such a lovely tank myself, lol. Congratulations, though!


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you... I can share anything regarding this tank. There's more then 13 types of plants in there [emoji51].. 
And I'm planning to add a couple more..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

What species of fish/invertebrates do you have in there?


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

I have Red Cherry, Red Rili and just one Amano shrimp.. 
There's only One Endler. 4 ember tetras, 3 Pearl Danio and One Siamese AE.. 
I have One Scarlet Badis (doing excellent. I don't give any special food for him)
And 2 assassin snails..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

My girlfriend wanted the Endler [emoji29] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

What light are you using on this tank?


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

SueD said:


> What light are you using on this tank?




I'm using the 16" Finnex Planted Plus.. 
It powers anything on this tank [emoji6]

The only thing (which is not a bad thing) is that the red LED gives the tank a warm look. I would prefer having a "cold-blue" tone. It makes a better contrast in colors..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

Original and current pictures look like a completely different tank. Very nice plant growth.

What type of filtration are you using?

Are you using C02 or dosing any ferts?


----------



## Sykith (Dec 6, 2015)

Very impressive transformation!


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

retrocity said:


> Original and current pictures look like a completely different tank. Very nice plant growth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm now using a Finnex 360 XP canister (something like that). Is a very small canister filter. Is made for a 10 gallon tank.. But I'm tempting to get something bigger so I can expand the filter maintenance for much longer.. 

For fertilization I use Flourish (1 -1.5 ml. Every other day) I believe it has everything the plants need... And I use Exel when I remember to.
For the CO2 I'm using an inline diffuser with a paint ball tank running with 2 BPS..

What's your opinion on putting a much bigger canister in such a small tank??




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Sykith said:


> Very impressive transformation!




Thank You So Much.!! [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

SERRCH said:


> I'm now using a Finnex 360 XP canister (something like that). Is a very small canister filter. Is made for a 10 gallon tank.. But I'm tempting to get something bigger so I can expand the filter maintenance for much longer..
> 
> For fertilization I use Flourish (1 -1.5 ml. Every other day) I believe it has everything the plants need... And I use Exel when I remember to.
> For the CO2 I'm using an inline diffuser with a paint ball tank running with 2 BPS..
> ...


I would say as long as the tank/inhabitants can handle the flow, why not? How big were you thinking?


----------



## abe86 (Mar 26, 2014)

Love the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

SERRCH said:


> For fertilization I use Flourish (1 -1.5 ml. Every other day) I believe it has everything the plants need... And I use Exel when I remember to.


Flourish comprehensive doesn't quite provide everything. It only gives decent amounts of micro nutrients, your plants are probably getting macros from fish waste and the substrate. In future high-tech setups, look at dosing macros as well as micros (like your Flourish comprehensive).
Also, Excel is somewhat redundant in high-tech tanks, so I wouldn't worry too much about dosing it.
Tank is beautiful by the way, it shows that you've learnt a lot from it and reacted to issues that arised well. It has come a long way from when it started.
EDIT: Also for future reference. I wouldn't keep SAEs in a tank this small and they should be in groups. Also, the Ember Tetras and CPDs should also be in larger groups (6 minimum) but it's a bit hard to accomodate that now, I wouldn't increase your stocking any further. If you ever consider upgrading your tank first thing I would do is get more of those dudes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Beautiful tank!

Another example that you don't need to dose high levels of ferts to achieve great high tech results...

Don't change anything lol - your plants are doing amazing


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Opare said:


> Flourish comprehensive doesn't quite provide everything. It only gives decent amounts of micro nutrients, your plants are probably getting macros from fish waste and the substrate. In future high-tech setups, look at dosing macros as well as micros (like your Flourish comprehensive).
> Also, Excel is somewhat redundant in high-tech tanks, so I wouldn't worry too much about dosing it.
> Tank is beautiful by the way, it shows that you've learnt a lot from it and reacted to issues that arised well. It has come a long way from when it started.
> EDIT: Also for future reference. I wouldn't keep SAEs in a tank this small and they should be in groups. Also, the Ember Tetras and CPDs should also be in larger groups (6 minimum) but it's a bit hard to accomodate that now, I wouldn't increase your stocking any further. If you ever consider upgrading your tank first thing I would do is get more of those dudes.
> ...




Thank you so much. 
I'm going to follow your advice. I'm going to a add macros to see what changes and I'll report it here... 
The siamensis is starting to chase the other fish so I'm bringing him back to the FS.
What if get one more ember and one more CPD, what do you think?.. 
I'm also going to stop dosing Exel for a couple weeks and see what happens to the algae..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

klibs said:


> Beautiful tank!
> 
> Another example that you don't need to dose high levels of ferts to achieve great high tech results...
> 
> Don't change anything lol - your plants are doing amazing




Thanks for all your great vibes!!

Speaking of not dosing hi levels of ferts let me share this with you:
I took a trip for 6 days, so before I left I dosed 1.5 ml of Flourish (only that) and of course the day before that I did a 40 to 50 percent water change... I left the fishes with an autofeeder with a little amount of food (less of what I usually feed them) and when I came back I found this.. 

This is before it was almost as the picture above









This is the day I came back.. 6 days later










A pretty big jungle!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

SERRCH said:


> Thank you so much.
> I'm going to follow your advice. I'm going to a add macros to see what changes and I'll report it here...
> The siamensis is starting to chase the other fish so I'm bringing him back to the FS.
> What if get one more ember and one more CPD, what do you think?..
> ...


Oh no I didn't mean change what you are doing with this tank because it is working so don't mess up your regime. Was just giving you information for future reference. That should be okay I think maybe pushing it a little space wise but the fish will like it more. The Excel experiement would be interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Opare said:


> Oh no I didn't mean change what you are doing with this tank because it is working so don't mess up your regime. Was just giving you informaion for future referance. That should be okay I think maybe pushing it a little space wise but the fish will like it more. The Excel experiement would be interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its good to try.. It might improve something and probably wont have bad repercussions..

At the end this is the story of this tank, try everything for the first time [emoji12]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattster (May 14, 2014)

What substrate are you using? How long is your photoperiod? Your tank is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

SERRCH said:


> Its good to try.. It might improve something and probably wont have bad repercussions..
> 
> At the end this is the story of this tank, try everything for the first time [emoji12]
> 
> ...


That is true adding more nutrients shouldn't really cause any problems and you will need to buy them for next time. Tanks serve as the greatest way to learn about the hobby!
By the way I would get 2 more CPDs just so you are at 5 which is a nicer number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tims_discus (Mar 24, 2013)

How did you grow your carpet? Looks fantastic. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Mattster said:


> What substrate are you using? How long is your photoperiod? Your tank is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you so much. 
The substrate is the one from petsmart( the one thats "made" for plants) . The substrate, the tank, and the Pogostemon Helferi are from there.
The photoperiod from the Finnex Planted + is about 10:30 hours and I use the little LED that came with the tank to light it half hour before the Finnex turn on and 1 more hour after the Finnex goes off, so I can see the tank a little longer..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Tims_discus said:


> How did you grow your carpet? Looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk




I did nothing special. With good light (not necessarily too high light) and good CO2 almost anything grows well..
I'm a big fan of Dennis Wong.. He has (at least for me) the best video on explaining the growth of the HC (dwarf baby tears). Check out his YouTube channel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

